#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Curso técnico em telecomunicações

## gabrielheil

Queria recomendações de onde fazer um técnico em telecomunicações a distancia que possa tirar o CREA, para quem n sabe quase nada na area sou da parte de informatica e estou interessado neste curso.

----------


## rubem

No seu estado o Crea permite um técnico em telecom fazer muita coisa?

CREA é estadual, cada estado tem regras diferentes. No MEU um técnico em telecom não pode ser responsável técnico em muitas empresas, mas tem lá umas utilidades (Tecnólogo aqui não tem como tirar Crea, mas em outros estados pode).

Teria que ver como é no seu estado, ou no estado em que pretende trabalhar, porque pra dar um exemplo aqui no Under, os provedores de internet precisam responsável técnico com Crea, mas o Crea-SP exige que esse responsável (Pra SCM!) seja ENGENHEIRO, pode ser de telecom, eletrônica/elétrico. Nesse caso um técnico em eletrônica, ou telecom, tem CREA, mas não pode ser o responsável técnico dessa empresa! Fora que técnico não pode assinar ART das torres e instalações, ainda que em outros estados o técnico possa ser o responsável técnico no papel, algumas instalações precisão de ART, e estas só podem ser assinadas por engenheiro. Logo, se a empresa de telecom precisa contratar, vai preferir um engenheiro a um técnico, porque de qualquer forma uma hora ou outra vai precisar engenheiro assinando algo.

A formação técnica vale muito na hora de procurar emprego, só essa questão de ser responsável técnico que complica. Mas talvez hoje isso pede pouco, porque pra cada responsável técnico de pequeno provedor, tem uns 50 funcionários da OI, Vivo e Tim que não assinam nada, que nem pagam CREA regularmente ou que pagam só pra ter, porque essas operadoras precisam gente com know-how e não com diplomação pra assinar nada, eles tem seus engenheiros responsáveis, precisam o pessoal que vai botar a mão na massa. É mais provável que vá parar numa grande empresa de telecom do que vire funcionário responsável de pequeno provedor (E essas grandes empresas pedem formação como forma de comprovar know-how mais facilmente, fazer uma prova de conhecimentos práticos seria mais certeiro, mas ninguém tem tempo, como tá cheio de desempregado é só exigir diploma e pronto, quem não tem diploma que se vire. Apesar de que as vezes eles contratam com base em know-how, mas são casos em que o gerente já conhece a pessoa, é exceção, a regra é pedir diploma pra facilitar a seleção).

----------

